# Rolex Watch Service



## Chomel50 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi,

Where can I get Rolex Watch service besides the Rolex Centre in Orchard Road ?

The last time I had it serviced it took 5 weeks and it was expensive too.

Is there another service centre I can use ?

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's no other Rolex authorized service center in Singapore. The next nearest authorized Rolex service center is in Kuala Lumpur.

Of course there are many independent shops of varying quality.


----------



## Chomel50 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks BBCWatcher,yes Rolex at Tong Building is the the only authorised service centre.

Can I trust the independent shops ? No option but to get it service at Rolex Centre.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It depends on what you mean by "trust." If you hope to resell the watch someday for the maximum possible value and want to have proof of regular servicing via authorized service centers to accompany your expensive watch, then you'll have to deal with the center on Orchard Road (or an authorized center elsewhere, such as in Kuala Lumpur).

There are potential problems with unauthorized service centers. Hypothetically they can replace parts and even whole movements with fake parts. In Singapore that's probably rare, but the quality of shops can still vary. And they may not provide the two year service warranty that the authorized shop provides. That said, I think you're better off asking for recommended independent service centers in watch forums rather than in a general Singapore forum such as this one.

This is just a cost of having an expensive mechanical watch, I'm afraid, whichever way you go. People who don't want to pay for regular servicing often end up selling their watches. It's a luxury product with luxury needs.


----------

